# bounce double and grid - how many human strides?



## kombikids (21 July 2008)

dont laugh as cant remember how many walking strides are each?!! planning to make a course tonight for new boy in preparation of seeing whether we can attempt a show on sunday. hes a 16.3 plod monster who never knows where his legs are and im a nervy mum so want to start with some easy bits! im quite tall well 5ft7 so have bigish strides!!!! thanks


----------



## Madam_max (21 July 2008)

As a rule it is four of your paces for one horse stride with 2 for take off and 2 for landing.  So a bounce would only be four


----------



## Ezme (21 July 2008)

yep, bounce would be 4 strides, once you know your horse in grids a bit better youmay want to fiddle with it. 16.3 is quite a big chap by anyones standard


----------



## Jesss (21 July 2008)

Yep,4


----------



## Madam_max (21 July 2008)

To add you can fiddle with the distances at home, but remember at a comp they will be built as standard.


----------



## kombikids (21 July 2008)

thanks 4 for bounce and 8 for a double with a stride then?
oh is jumpman so you may get some pics later!


----------

